# Sorry for earlier snobbery. It's EqQueen97



## ScarlettEqQueen97 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi all horse people.
Sooo earlier and yesterday, I was signed in as EqQueen97. I realize that I was being a total *****. And I'm sorry. I try not to be like this but it's who I am, and I'm gonna do my best not to be me.
Anyway,
I'm Scarlett, I own five Warmbloods- two Hanovarians, two Holsteiners and a Dutch Warmblood. Hopefully my dad will wire the money to Germany so I can purchase a new eq/jumper, a Rhineländer. My horses are all imports- mostly from Germany but some from The Netherlands and Austria. I live in Wellington, Florida, and I show on the hunter jumper circuit down there. I am nicknamed by my barn mates as the Eq Queen, thus my username. I compete at the Maclay level in 3'6-3'9's and school 4'. Equitation is my thing, although I compete and win in hunters and jumpers. I plan on going pro with riding and being a professional rider and later a trainer. I board at a large commercial hunter barn with strict rules, and get in trouble there a lot. I have a boyfriend who is a non equestrian and am 16. I'm fairly tall and am very slender. My friends and I like to party and get in trouble. I am the wildest of them all. 
Sorry if I made a bad impression. I try to quell the eq ***** in me, but obvs, I didn't succeed. Sorry again and I hope that I don't get kicked out again. Sometimes I get sick of that. People think that when you have serious money, that everything is easy. My parents suck and are divorced, I have an evil stepsister, and they do nothing to support me or even reform me. They let me run wild and ten yell when I screw up. I get it that people hate girls like me. I'm used to it by now. But on the Internet, no one knows me. I can be me and be vulnerable or not so cruel or not so wild. I guess my point is not to judge a book by it's cover or first few pages. Hope you all understand.
Scarlett
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

To be honest, I was completely shocked into silence at the way you have spoke to people. 

I'm 17, and also a girl.. And I cannot believe someone (even a teenage girl) could be so outright rude. You can't blame your parents for your attitude. You're a big girl, you're responsible for your own actions. My parents are also divorced, my dad is not in my life at all whatsoever. I have two Autistic younger brothers and a sister I help support. I work for everything for my horse, as well as my family.

We don't have a lot of money, and I'm putting myself through 8 years of vet school at A&M University. I have a full time job, 45 hours a week. 

It's very unfortunate to see someone with so little respect for her fellow human beings, based on social status or race. My boyfriend also happens to be Mexican, I'm white, and it really ****es me off that you think Mexicans are there to serve you. If this is how you treat other people, I can't imagine how you treat your prized "imported Warmbloods"

I, and other people I'm sure, appreciate the apology. But at your age, you should take responsibility for yourself and not blame it on the fact that's your parents "let you run wild".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> To be honest, I was completely shocked into silence at the way you have spoke to people.
> 
> I'm 17, and also a girl.. And I cannot believe someone (even a teenage girl) could be so outright rude. You can't blame your parents for your attitude. You're a big girl, you're responsible for your own actions. My parents are also divorced, my dad is not in my life at all whatsoever. I have two Autistic younger brothers and a sister I help support. I work for everything for my horse, as well as my family.
> 
> ...


Love your response. This girl is a poop disturber and will eventually get bored of the site and leave us alone-TROLL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

ScarlettEqQueen97 said:


> Hi all horse people.
> Sooo earlier and yesterday, I was signed in as EqQueen97. I realize that I was being a total *****. And I'm sorry. I try not to be like this but it's who I am, and I'm gonna do my best not to be me.
> Anyway,
> I'm Scarlett, I own five Warmbloods- two Hanovarians, two Holsteiners and a Dutch Warmblood. Hopefully my dad will wire the money to Germany so I can purchase a new eq/jumper, a Rhineländer. My horses are all imports- mostly from Germany but some from The Netherlands and Austria. I live in Wellington, Florida, and I show on the hunter jumper circuit down there. I am nicknamed by my barn mates as the Eq Queen, thus my username. I compete at the Maclay level in 3'6-3'9's and school 4'. Equitation is my thing, although I compete and win in hunters and jumpers. I plan on going pro with riding and being a professional rider and later a trainer. I board at a large commercial hunter barn with strict rules, and get in trouble there a lot. I have a boyfriend who is a non equestrian and am 16. I'm fairly tall and am very slender. My friends and I like to party and get in trouble. I am the wildest of them all.
> ...



What is the point of being banned if you can change your name and come right back? Kind of counterproductive. I thought banned was banned, at least for a while. Who are the others that were banned, changed their names and are back?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

She was banned after starting a new account, plus this new one.... violation of the rules 

But many of her posts were removed already for improper etiquette

Thread is now closed

.


----------

